# Help, my DSC-H70 Digital Camera is shooting clay like colors.



## LadyLionness (Aug 31, 2012)

Even with picmonkey's photo editing, the skin colors still look very flat an claylike...








I used the ISO setting... I think the full length one was on ISO - Food and the crop one was on ISO-Portrait with soft background.



Seems like using the soft face feature makes the photos blurry...any one experienced with this camera or the Sony Cybershots?  Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 31, 2012)

Your colors are electric orange, not clay like. It's your computer not your camera.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 31, 2012)

LadyLionness said:


> ... Seems like using the soft face feature makes the photos blurry...any one experienced with this camera or the Sony Cybershots?  Anyone else run into this problem?


Um, yeah, that is what "Soft Face" does, it makes the face blurry.  Look at her necklace in the cropped version.  From what I can tell it's pretty sharp.  If you quit using the "Soft Face" effect my guess is that the blurry problem will go away.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 31, 2012)

Stop using the camera as your editing program and it will eliminate most of your problems. Learn to control the image yourself instead of letting the cheap gimmicks in the camera try to do it for you. Soften does exactly that-it softens the image. It makes the lines blur.


----------

